# Nadal Loses FRENCH OPEN !



## red_devil (May 31, 2009)

a long time ago there was a thread here about tennis and back then i'd hoped for a Federer win @ Roland Garros .. adn i guess the first step towards it is underway


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

niaaaa...

Federer fan over here.


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

If Federer wins the French Open, he is the greatest!!!!


----------



## Coool (Jun 1, 2009)

Today defeat is for 2morrow victory


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2009)

Meh...


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 3, 2009)

sharapova out too  

go gonzales !!!

soderling may win the whole ting in the end


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2009)

It's Roger Federer vs Robin Soderling in the Final.....xD


----------



## red_devil (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah .. hope federer wins


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 6, 2009)

i hope soderling wins.....finally its a final thats not federer vs soderling


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, it's always Federer against himself.....Under pressure to become officially the greatest in the Open Era....


----------



## iamnoob (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not much into Tennis but i think that Federer will win


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jun 6, 2009)

atlast fedrer has made into french open finals where Nadal is missing. its d first time he is playing the finals against some one other that Nadal..  hope he wins his first frech open title n equal Pete Sampras' 14 grand slams..


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2009)

So, Federer is the greatest in the Open Era...xD


----------



## moshel (Jun 7, 2009)

Atlast federer has finally won the French open title!!!!! yay!!!


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, now the Sampras fans have nothing left to say.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 7, 2009)

Federer THE LEGEND -- now official


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2009)

Nadal would have never won the last Wimbledon if they had not slowed down the surface.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jun 8, 2009)

Atlast fedrer has won Carrer grand slam.. For all fedrer lovers, Nadal is *out of Wimbledon *which will be starting on June 22nd..  Wish fedrer beats Pete Sampras' record of 14 grand slams. 

more info:
*www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5jo2WQGDrjjl0S8ORwTgN37oyuXeA


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2009)

Pragadheesh said:


> For all fedrer lovers, Nadal is *out of Wimbledon *which will be starting on June 22nd..


He has a knee injury. It was bound to happen IMO. Nadal plays with tremendous power, and I think his career will last ~3 years more. But I hope I get proved wrong.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

FedEx taking no.14 trophy from Andre Agassi. What a sight to watch. I am very happy that FedEx equalled record of Sampras and just waiting for him to get Wimbledon.


----------



## appserver (Jun 8, 2009)

Feddy, take a bow! You are a true legend. 

Sad that Nadal could not make it to this finals and he would miss the Wimbledon too.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 8, 2009)

it was a boring final


----------



## red_devil (Jun 8, 2009)

^ i don't care if it was boring to you or anyone else.

all i wanted was for Federer to win and he's done that. Now he should win at Wimbledon as well and surpass another legend -- Pete Sampras.


----------



## puneetgarg (Jun 8, 2009)

federer finally won...good job


----------



## eveready (Jun 20, 2009)

yes i am also very happy-[


----------

